# Eingangssignal Standard-SPS



## Lara (17 November 2010)

Hallo,

hab hier eine Frage mit der ich nicht so klar kommen.
Eventuell kann mir ja jemand helfen? Bin sicher die Antwort ist total einfach nur steh ich grad völlig auf dem Schlauch und versteh die ganze Frage nicht...

Welches Eingangssignal erkennt ein 24V-Eingang einer Standard-SPS bei folgenden Eingangsspannungen?
1,2V
4,8V
24V
29,8V

Könnte mir eventuell jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?
VG
Kata


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2010)

je nach Schaltschwelle des Einganges erkennt die Steuerung "0" oder "1",
dazu brauchst du aber die Technischen Daten der Baugruppe.

Z.b. bei einer Standardbaugruppe von Siemens der ET200s Reihe ist es
so das bei 15..30V logisch "1" erkannt wird und bei -30..5V logisch "0".


----------



## S7_Programmer (17 November 2010)

Hallo Lara,

die Werte kommen ganz auf die Baugruppe an. Zum Beispiel
6ES7 321 1BL00 0AA0 siehe beigefügtre PDF


Das Handbuch findest Du hier:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...iLanguage=de&query=8859629&cssearchengine=NEW


Gruß
S7_Programmer


----------

